# Black Friday - what a load of bollocks



## Daryl (Nov 28, 2014)

No, no; it wasn't a question. :roll: 

D


----------



## G.E. (Nov 28, 2014)

I genuinely feel sorry for the people who work in retail this time of year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PpJMjGYIUw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_adgG8Ba2Q


----------



## AC986 (Nov 28, 2014)

Daryl this so very unlike you. I'm shocked.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 28, 2014)

The world operates on people with more money than they know what to do with and rampant consumerism.

While this is of course deplorable, it does finance quite a few composing gigs.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 28, 2014)

It's ironic watching Liberal voters trample over each other to get cheap slave made Chinese and Indian goods which they oppose in the first place.
And as a browned skinned white racist, I find the name offensive.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 28, 2014)

JohnG @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> The world operates on people with more money than they know what to do with and rampant consumerism.
> 
> While this is of course deplorable, it does finance quite a few composing gigs.



John I didn't know you were a communist. More shocks here.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 28, 2014)

chimuelo @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> It's ironic watching Liberal voters trample over each other to get cheap slave made Chinese and Indian goods which they oppose in the first place.
> And as a browned skinned white racist, I find the name offensive.



Beige Friday?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 28, 2014)

Also offends me that Angels all are white, and that Christmas is White.
Surely they had other races back then as Angels.

As a child I often adored Angels and really got mad when the only other winged creatures I saw were in the Wizard Of Oz, and they were bad terrible flying Chimps who were employed by the wicked witch of the West.

Superman and Tobor the 8th Man flew around, then once again bad people represented other races when OJ was the flying superhero from Hertz Rent A Car....

This has to stop.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## AC986 (Nov 28, 2014)

chimuelo @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Also offends me that Angels all are white, and that Christmas is White.
> Surely they had other races back then as Angels.



No. Angels always have, and always will be white and middle class, English speaking and either English or American. Have you never seen Its a Wonderful Life?

I'm sorry to have to break this to you in this way, especially so close to Christmas.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 28, 2014)

I consumed on Black Friday... music equipment made by white middle class angels. I got some stellar deals yet somehow I still feel empty inside. Retail therapy is harder and harder every year.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 29, 2014)

So Daryl my friend, what brought all this about?

Surely not the newsreel of Northwest London? :lol:


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 29, 2014)

For your amusement...one fine company is taking the "Black Friday is crap" attitude to its natural conclusion: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/11/c ... cow-feces/


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't get it :?:


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2014)

All the upgrades to my template this week prove otherwise :D :D :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 29, 2014)

dpasdernick @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> I consumed on Black Friday... music equipment made by white middle class angels. I got some stellar deals yet somehow I still feel empty inside. Retail therapy is harder and harder every year.



Remember- It's not the destination, it's the journey.

That said however, a luxuriously appointed cabin with a personal chef and vintage champagne generally beats the heck out of traveling in steerage.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 30, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> So Daryl my friend, what brought all this about?
> 
> Surely not the newsreel of Northwest London? :lol:


Actually it was all the spam emails and then seeing greedy consumers fighting at Tesco's for some still overpriced load of cr*p. I mean, fighting at Tesco's? The store that has the strapline "Tesco's; horses for courses".

It's just another of those annoying meaningless things that big American companies infect the world with and the plebs (to quote AM) go along with it. :evil: 

D


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, people got screwed for generations to come by psyopathic banksters and their political cronies, and this hardly draws a crowd to the streets, but when a 60 inch screen is on sale....


----------



## AC986 (Nov 30, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > So Daryl my friend, what brought all this about?
> ...



I saw the Tesco's and Asda fiasco on TV. Didn't see many English people. I thought…hello..what's all this? Why am I watching middle eastern TV here? Has my tv ariel gone kaput? Then they said it was NW8 or something. Then naturally I understood. :lol: 

And yes you're right about the crap. I noticed that. Some of those brands were beyond my knowledge of crap actually, and I have an extensive knowledge of crap. It's been a lifelong mission statement of mine to avoid crap at all cost. But it's a losing battle.

To see foreign people rolling around on the floor of Tescos fighting over a Chinese made tv screen must have been food and drink for Nigel Farage. Not so good for Warren Buffet, but Farage must be having a field day.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Daryl (Nov 30, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Yeah, people got screwed for generations to come by psyopathic banksters and their political cronies, and this hardly draws a crowd to the streets, but when a 60 inch screen is on sale....


That's what happens when the general public are not involved (or even care) in the political process, such as it is.

D


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 30, 2014)

That Farage chap needs to be on a drip with high dose of Sertaline, it may help his social anxiety disorder.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 30, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> That's what happens when the general public are not involved (or even care) in the political process, such as it is.
> 
> D



In deed!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 30, 2014)

I felt just like Daryl this past week, but then, I got the news of a new gig last night, and so today, I'm all over the sales, shopping for some new sounds.

Yep, I'm a hypocrite. :cry:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 30, 2014)

adriancook @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> I saw the Tesco's and Asda fiasco on TV. Didn't see many English people. I thought…hello..what's all this? Why am I watching middle eastern TV here? Has my tv ariel gone kaput? Then they said it was NW8 or something. Then naturally I understood. :lol:


Weird of them to all have their passports out like that?!

Or is someone with different coloured skin immediately a 'foreigner'?

At least I now know what the 'casual racism' emoticon is, so I've learned something new I suppose...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 30, 2014)

The real question is indeed, why aren't you watching middle-eastern TV, Adrian? You might learn a few things. Al-Jazeera rocks my world daily.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 30, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> adriancook @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the Tesco's and Asda fiasco on TV. Didn't see many English people. I thought…hello..what's all this? Why am I watching middle eastern TV here? Has my tv ariel gone kaput? Then they said it was NW8 or something. Then naturally I understood. :lol:
> ...


Well, you make two incorrect assumptions:

1) Racism and colour prejudice are the same thing. They're not.
2) English and British are the same thing. They're not.

D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 30, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> ...



Well, Adrian said "don't see many English people", inferring - as Matt pointed out - that anyone who looks "a bit middle eastern" can't be English. Whether that's called "colour prejudice" or "racism", it's not something I especially welcome.

Not sure how the English / British issue comes into play at all here - a passport would say British not English I suppose, but that really does seem to be splitting hairs.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 30, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Not sure how the English / British issue comes into play at all here - a passport would say British not English I suppose, but that really does seem to be splitting hairs.


I disagree. There is a huge difference between British and English. Just ask the Scots.

D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 30, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Well, you make two incorrect assumptions:
> 
> 1) Racism and colour prejudice are the same thing. They're not.
> 2) English and British are the same thing. They're not.
> ...


That is genuinely a ridiculous response.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 30, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you make two incorrect assumptions:
> ...


And your answer is any less ridiculous?

D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 30, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how the English / British issue comes into play at all here - a passport would say British not English I suppose, but that really does seem to be splitting hairs.
> ...



Daryl - I'm equally dumbfounded by your response. I'm kinda staggered that I have to say "er, yeah, I know there's a difference between English and the Scots", because that has absolutely nothing to do with the racism / "colour prejudice" that seemed apparent in that post.

Now I remember why I steer clear of any serious wider issues in VI Control these days...


----------



## Daryl (Nov 30, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> ...


Guy, I'm equally staggered that you don't know the difference between racism and colour prejudice.

Let me give you a historical example. Rhodesia was a society based on colour prejudice, not racism.

The carnage that followed the end of white minority rule was racism, not colour prejudice, but the reason that the world didn't attempt to step in to stop the massacres was for rear of being called racists.

So the reason that I butted in in the first place was not to say that I agreed or disagreed. Just to say that a statement inferring that people who are not white Caucasian weren't English, was factually correct, whether one likes it, or not.

D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 30, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> ...


Yes.

Unless, perhaps, you were under the impression that Adrian thought the people were Welsh or Scottish?

As for your first point, if you need to have why that's a ridiculous statement explained to you... Is it an odd, irrelevant and pedantic point of semantics you're trying to drive home? Or are we to discuss the relative merits of the racist versus the colour prejudiced?

Truly bizarre.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 30, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Guy, I'm equally staggered that you don't know the difference between racism and colour prejudice.
> 
> Let me give you a historical example. Rhodesia was a society based on colour prejudice, not racism.
> 
> ...



Which has what to do with English / Scots, exactly? And " a statement inferring that people who are not white Caucasian weren't English, was factually correct, whether one likes it, or not" - nope, that seems demonstrably false. In law.

And with that, I will leave to a thread of which I'm positive no further good will come. A pretty unpleasant place this afternoon.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 30, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Let me give you a historical example. Rhodesia was a society based on colour prejudice, not racism.
> 
> The carnage that followed the end of white minority rule was racism, not colour prejudice, but the reason that the world didn't attempt to step in to stop the massacres was for rear of being called racists.
> 
> D



Yes that's exactly right of course. What a shambles that turned out to be. And what a surprise too. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Naturally, by pure accident, the tv producers sent their crews to North West London to Tescos for the opening of their Black Friday sales. :lol: 

British is a made up word. When the so called shoe bomber tried to blow up a plane full of Americans. the news channels went to great length to describe him as British. British doesn't mean jack shit. I am certainly not British. Almost half the Scottish voters do not wish to be British either. British is just a word that has lost its meaning.

If Great Britain was a golf course, I would draw a big white line around it and write GUR in the middle of it.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 30, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> The real question is indeed, why aren't you watching middle-eastern TV, Adrian? You might learn a few things. Al-Jazeera rocks my world daily.



That was the case in deed before 09-2011, since the broadcaster changed dramatically imho with Khanfars resignation opening the door for US biased views exclusively.



> Khanfar, now in his early 40s, yesterday said he was repeatedly asked to tone down coverage and not broadcast Osama bin Laden tapes or videos showing American army forces in Iraq many times over the years. But he denied he had ever caved in to pressure from the US government.



http://www.thenational.ae/news/worl...amily-member-put-in-charge-at-al-jazeera#full


----------



## AC986 (Nov 30, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> That Farage chap needs to be on a drip with high dose of Sertaline, it may help his social anxiety disorder.



You don' t seem to understand.

Nigel Farage is a warning.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 30, 2014)

The thing that irks be is that Black Friday always seems to fall at the time of year when I least money.

So I just laugh in the face of the email offer bombardment. My empty wallet shield of steel makes me impervious to their feeble attempts to part me from my non-existent money.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 30, 2014)

adriancook @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Sun Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > That Farage chap needs to be on a drip with high dose of Sertaline, it may help his social anxiety disorder.
> ...



He is not a warning, he is a demagogue who is well aware of his target audience. It was always in challenging times that such characters rose to power, feasting like vultures on the very corpse of the utmost human desire, liberty!


----------

